
Man used online ticketing glitch to scam American Airlines out of $160K - pgrote
https://www.stltoday.com/news/local/crime-and-courts/ladue-man-used-online-ticketing-glitch-to-scam-american-airlines-out-of-160k/article_472f226c-e0ad-5b68-ad31-55e55afb20eb.html
======
quantified
I missed the scam? Buys gift cards on his credit card, redeems for tickets,
gets ticket refunded to his credit card. Where did $ out become larger than $
in?

------
salawat
[https://archive.is/sje2O](https://archive.is/sje2O)

Now with less geomancy.

------
nonsapreiche
451: Unavailable due to legal reasons

We recognize you are attempting to access this website from a country
belonging to the European Economic Area (EEA) including the EU which enforces
the General Data Protection Regulation (GDPR) and therefore access cannot be
granted at this time. For any issues, contact sitehelp@stltoday.com or call
314-340-8000.

